# e-motorcycle enduro race



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Luv it
Joel Smets couldnt shut up...lol

Formula Xtreme Australia is organising a few rounds of an Electric bike racing series in December this year. Eastern Creek, Winton and Wakefield

I hope my R1 is finished by then 8^)


----------



## jason72 (Oct 15, 2008)

kerosene said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm7mZ1o1R50&feature=player_embedded#
> 
> 
> actually looks very cool and fun!


Awesome!
Can you find detailed specs for some of the bikes?


----------

